# Bilingualism



## dapaterson (7 Nov 2013)

An interesting article at the Economist website, discussing bilingualism.

http://www.economist.com/blogs/prospero/2013/11/multilingualism

Good points for consideration by CAF leadership, I'd say.


----------



## Journeyman (7 Nov 2013)

So you're suggesting that CAF leadership embrace their multiple personalities?   ;D


----------



## Lightguns (7 Nov 2013)

Lol. That explains a lot.


----------



## dapaterson (7 Nov 2013)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> So you're suggesting that CAF leadership embrace their multiple personalities?   ;D



I'm suggestigg that, given the official linguistic duality of the force, and the practical reality of a multidue of languages within the force, that leasdership need to be aware of the impact that language of communication may have with subordinates.

Senior leaders who create an atmosphere where subordinates are always immersed in a language other than their own may be doing those subordinates a disservice.


----------



## Journeyman (7 Nov 2013)

How politically well-spoken; you're on a DND computer right now, aren't you.


----------



## George Wallace (7 Nov 2013)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Senior leaders who create an atmosphere where subordinates are always immersed in a language other than their own may be doing those subordinates a disservice.



Experience has proven to me, that the opposite is often true.  Many of those subordinates become quite fluent in their second language and go on to much better things.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (7 Nov 2013)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Senior leaders who create an atmosphere where subordinates are always immersed in a language other than their own may be doing those subordinates a disservice.



Wouldn't that be everywhere in the Forces outside of Quebec for the French canadians?

Personally I am more in line with Georges view on this.


----------



## Edward Campbell (7 Nov 2013)

Somewhere, packed away, I have a small plaque - a gift at my last promotion part - that plays on a line from a 1970 movie and says: "Merit is never having to say you're bilingual."


----------



## GAP (7 Nov 2013)

Just talking to my son yesterday. He's posted in St. Jean and after taking his french last year he is now using it on  a daily basis.....he loves it. It strengthens the training and puts it into everyday use.


----------



## Happy Guy (10 Feb 2014)

When I was relunctantly posted to Montréal I did not understand or speak French.  Fast forward three years later I was posted to Petawawa with a beautiful French Canadian wife, a son and significantly better ability to understood and speak French.
It makes sense for me as a CAF member to learn and speak French given that a good deal of the CAF are Francophones.


----------



## George Wallace (10 Feb 2014)

Happy Guy said:
			
		

> It makes sense for me as a CAF member to learn and speak French given that a good deal of the CAF are Francophones.



By that logic, I would think that it would be more logical to learn Newfinese.   >


----------



## Happy Guy (10 Feb 2014)

Newfoundnese (spelling?), I'm afraid that I will never master that difficult language given that after a couple of glups of screech to help lubricate the tongue I'm usually passed out on the floor, however I will keep on trying ... 

Cheers


----------



## Nfld Sapper (10 Feb 2014)

Newfinese is the correct spelling.....


----------

